# Arrowroot powder for thickening?



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Recently I purchased a large bag of arrowroot powder for use in thickening instead of cornstarch. After two attempts at making fruit desserts, I found that the juices are not thickening. Each time I added more arrowroot to the liquid but hasn't helped. If you use arrowroot, how much do you add per cup liquid? I believe I've read somewhere that arrowroot does not have a long shelf life....so would freezing it help to preserve it?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

the way I use it is to mix the arrowroot with cold water, make a slurry, put arrowroot in cup then add the water & stir until what you want, then add to hot food to thicken, or warm and raise temp until thick. That is all I can tell you. good luck


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

Thank you Ray for that info. but I still don't know how much to use per cup of liquid. Back to experimenting? :shrug:


----------



## chefed (Jan 30, 2009)

One T/cup , also some more info here http://www.foodsubs.com/ThickenStarch.html .
Main thing is that it does not get that gel set that just won't go away once chilled. I prefer for all fruit fillings that I use for pie or danish.


----------

